
Taxonomy anarchy hampers conservation (2012) - collate
https://www.nature.com/news/taxonomy-anarchy-hampers-conservation-1.22064
======
sradman
> There is reasonable agreement among taxonomists that a species should
> represent a distinct evolutionary lineage. But there is none about how a
> lineage should be defined. 'Species' are often created or dismissed
> arbitrarily, according to the individual taxonomist's adherence to one of at
> least 30 definitions [2]. Crucially, there is no global oversight of
> taxonomic decisions — researchers can 'split or lump' species with no
> consideration of the consequences.

The referenced book _Species Concepts in Biology_ [2] by Frank E. Zachos looks
like an interesting source on this topic. In computer science we know that
naming things is hard; slotting things into hierarchical categories is hard
too.

[2]
[https://www.hugendubel.info/annotstream/2244011436320/PDF/Za...](https://www.hugendubel.info/annotstream/2244011436320/PDF/Zachos-
Frank-E./Species-Concepts-in-Biology.pdf)

------
dh5
_Safari hunters currently achieve the 'spiral horned grand slam' by killing
just nine types of antelope. Recent developments in taxonomy could see them
wanting to kill 25, and targeting smaller populations to do so._

~~~
throwanem
How many safari hunters add up to a grand slam? I mean, fair's fair, after
all.

------
ggm
Noting 2012, I predict that Pluto and Brontosaurus are hidden in this problem.

------
seemslegit
So not about gender and race identity huh

